# My bucket list trip



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Heading out on July 10th for an Alaskan off grid adventure with a long time fishing buddy. The two of us will be flying into Anchorage where we will take a twin prop ride to Iliamna; from Iliamna we will take a puddle jumper that drops us off at the Koktuli River. They provide us with a raft, mess kit, tent and a satellite phone and that is where the adventure begins. We have eight days to navigate down the river to our take out spot, fly fishing primarily for King Salmon but also Chinook, rainbows, steelhead and char. We will camp along the river banks where we will prepare our meals which will consist mostly of rice, mac-n-cheese or some other dry goods that we brought along with the main course being the catch of the day. We were told we will not see any other humans, just some caribou but mainly grizzly bear that are in search of the Salmon coming up the river to spawn. Been working hard as of late on my casting of a 9 weight spey rod with Skagit line and tying bugs for the trip, I am super stoked for this adventure next week. The only thing I am not excited about is the Covid test that I have to take 72 hours before we land in Anchorage, that is the first document they will be asking for as we deplane in order to enter the state.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds Exciting ! Make sure to take lots of pictures please.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome trip.i have taken the COVID test, it’s really not a big deal don’t worry about it


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

awwww you lucky dude.............thats going to be most excellent...........


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

walleye willey said:


> Sounds like an awesome trip.i have taken the COVID test, it’s really not a big deal don’t worry about it


I think he just means if he tests positive, there goes the trip...that would be a big bummer...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Trip of a lifetime! Good luck, and stay away from them Grizz! I once read a story by John Gierach about an Alaskan fly fishing trip. He had a fish on when a Grizzly stepped out of the bush about 30 yards away, stood up in the river and stared at him. He broke the fish off and started slowly backing away. He said that a Grizzly's "personal space" extends in at least a 50 yard radius around it!.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

flyman01 said:


> Heading out on July 10th for an Alaskan off grid adventure with a long time fishing buddy. The two of us will be flying into Anchorage where we will take a twin prop ride to Iliamna; from Iliamna we will take a puddle jumper that drops us off at the Koktuli River. They provide us with a raft, mess kit, tent and a satellite phone and that is where the adventure begins. We have eight days to navigate down the river to our take out spot, fly fishing primarily for King Salmon but also Chinook, rainbows, steelhead and char. We will camp along the river banks where we will prepare our meals which will consist mostly of rice, mac-n-cheese or some other dry goods that we brought along with the main course being the catch of the day. We were told we will not see any other humans, just some caribou but mainly grizzly bear that are in search of the Salmon coming up the river to spawn. Been working hard as of late on my casting of a 9 weight spey rod with Skagit line and tying bugs for the trip, I am super stoked for this adventure next week. The only thing I am not excited about is the Covid test that I have to take 72 hours before we land in Anchorage, that is the first document they will be asking for as we deplane in order to enter the state.



Man, just be sure to post a report and pics.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

ENJOY GOOD LUCK Im jealous


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

dugworm said:


> Man, just be sure to post a report and pics.


most definitely!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hmmm. tell us how it is.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Patricio said:


> hmmm. tell us how it is.


Will have a full report upon my return.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Just be careful around the grizzly bears!! I took an Alaskan trip a few years of back on the Kenai and Russian River...I happened across grizzly bears a couple times on my way along the river on a narrow path… They were busy snatching up salmon like they should be… But I was only about 80 yards away… it's when they look you in the eye and you get a chill straight to your bones and realize" this is a very real and wild situation" and if he was going to attack you… you ain't gonna stop it...Bear bells do work To alert the bear that you're coming and usually they walk away... mace is a freaking joke…Don't waste the money on it… If you're in a situation where you have to use mace… You better have a good gun


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

9Left said:


> Just be careful around the grizzly bears!! I took an Alaskan trip a few years of back on the Kenai and Russian River...I happened across grizzly bears a couple times on my way along the river on a narrow path… They were busy snatching up salmon like they should be… But I was only about 80 yards away… it's when they look you in the eye and you get a chill straight to your bones and realize" this is a very real and wild situation" and if he was going to attack you… you ain't gonna stop it...Bear bells do work To alert the bear that you're coming and usually they walk away... mace is a freaking joke…Don't waste the money on it… If you're in a situation where you have to use mace… You better have a good gun


Thanks for the advice. We will both be carrying bear spray, I will also have a .357 magnum and my buddy will have a .44 mag. That being said I feel somewhat protected but will always be aware of my surrounding as the bears have been my number one concern on taking this trip.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I agree with 9Left... I wouldn't go into anything resembling grizzly country without a decent firearm. Preferably something bigger than a .44.

Sounds like an amazing trip though.

EDIT: Was typing this post before the above response. 

I will say a .357 sounds like a peashooter when it comes to dealing with big bears, but maybe that's just my own paranoia talking.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

kevinw said:


> I agree with 9Left... I wouldn't go into anything resembling grizzly country without a decent firearm. Preferably something bigger than a .44.
> 
> Sounds like an amazing trip though.
> 
> ...


My buddy was on the trip last year and said they did not have any issues, the bears kept their distance and were only interested in the Salmon......I will keep a safe distance. As far as the caliber is concerned, yes a .357 magnum is border lined but with several rounds and with my buddy in close proximity, should be okay. I plan on shooting my buddy, let the bears have him and I will make a get away..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Not trying to scare you at all… I encountered a grizzly bear at least once a day for the two week period that I was there.(mainly because we were there in July and it was right in the middle of the run)..Most fisherman carried a shotgun with the butt stock sawed off...Most of them had deer slugs in the gun... if there's one thing I remember about countering those bears… It was the feeling of exactly how small and unmatched I felt when that thing looked me in the eye..You just realize that you're no match and it is not a city zoo... but seriously… Like I said, I ran into or across a beer every day… If I saw them first I did my do diligence and took a different path to stay at least 100 yards away... if you're going to cook a fish for dinner… Walk down stream 100 yards and cook the fish, eat it there, and then go back to your campsite, and make sure you bring a bear bag to hoist your goodies up in the tree overnight. Just make sure you take them as a serious potential threat… And you'll be just fine… Other than that, I had a terrific time! Sockeye salmon are no joke… I had the first fish completely spool me with 20 pound mono as it ripped upstream! upstream


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The only other problems we ran across where the black bears… They were the ones that were actually more aggressive… As you see in the pic here… That yellow thing is my backpack… That sucker came out of the woods 15 yards behind me and scared the absolute **** out of me… Which is another reason why you absolutely do not tie your stringer to your waist or your belt… Tie it off onto something a good ways away from you so the bear can get it, because that's what he's after anyway... in the picture… I had made the mistake of putting a peanut butter and jelly sandwich in my backpack… Even if it was in a Ziploc bag… They can smell it... I honestly don't remember getting to the other side of the river, but I got there, and this was the only picture I took...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

What an outstanding trip this will be, many of us envy you and look forward to your pics and story when you return. This Covid crap has ruined many things for many folks, I hope you and your friend test negative and have zero issues. With regards to your sidearm, I agree with others and suggest you might think about investing in a larger bore handgun for Bear protection, that may be the most important tool in your box on a trip like that. Perhaps you are really comfortable with the .357, and that's VERY important but, like others, I would carry nothing smaller than a .44 mag. A nice big bore, pump or lever action, open sight rifle, like a .35 Whelen or .458 win mag might be a handy option too, that way guys have both a sufficient handgun and rifle. Maybe we are just a bunch of little bitches, and you have it right, I don't know but I lean towards to being prepared. Have an outstanding trip, be safe.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

9Left said:


> The only other problems we ran across where the black bears… They were the ones that were actually more aggressive… As you see in the pic here… That yellow thing is my backpack… That sucker came out of the woods 15 yards behind me and scared the absolute **** out of me… Which is another reason why you absolutely do not tie your stringer to your waist or your belt… Tie it off onto something a good ways away from you so the bear can get it, because that's what he's after anyway... in the picture… I had made the mistake of putting a peanut butter and jelly sandwich in my backpack… Even if it was in a Ziploc bag… They can smell it... I honestly don't remember getting to the other side of the river, but I got there, and this was the only picture I took...
> View attachment 364779


YIKES! will definitely make sure to tie off stringer away from me!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

9Left said:


> Not trying to scare you at all… I encountered a grizzly bear at least once a day for the two week period that I was there.(mainly because we were there in July and it was right in the middle of the run)..Most fisherman carried a shotgun with the butt stock sawed off...Most of them had deer slugs in the gun... if there's one thing I remember about countering those bears… It was the feeling of exactly how small and unmatched I felt when that thing looked me in the eye..You just realize that you're no match and it is not a city zoo... but seriously… Like I said, I ran into or across a beer every day… If I saw them first I did my do diligence and took a different path to stay at least 100 yards away... if you're going to cook a fish for dinner… Walk down stream 100 yards and cook the fish, eat it there, and then go back to your campsite, and make sure you bring a bear bag to hoist your goodies up in the tree overnight. Just make sure you take them as a serious potential threat… And you'll be just fine… Other than that, I had a terrific time! Sockeye salmon are no joke… I had the first fish completely spool me with 20 pound mono as it ripped upstream! upstream


Thanks for all the sound advice my friend, I will certainly use the information you provided. It is much appreciated!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Just remember what Hank Patterson said about momma bears with cubs: if you get too close, grab a cub. Momma bear won't want to hurt her own cub.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

TheCream said:


> Just remember what Hank Patterson said about momma bears with cubs: if you get too close, grab a cub. Momma bear won't want to hurt her own cub.


I most certainly will....NOT. LOL!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Just remember what Hank Patterson said about momma bears with cubs: if you get too close, grab a cub. Momma bear won't want to hurt her own cub.


If it's a male, punch it in the choads.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Patricio said:


> If it's a male, punch it in the choads.


Like this?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Starts at about the 2:30 mark.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

if youve seen his video from last halloween, hes wearing a cleveland browns hat.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

flyman01 said:


> Thanks for all the sound advice my friend, I will certainly use the information you provided. It is much appreciated!


Anytime... One more piece of advice… Bring a good camera… Don't use just your phone…And if you think you have enough rolls of film… Bring two more… Absolutely everywhere you go and every step you take is picture worthy… The most beautiful and wild place I've probably ever fished...… honestly, you're going to be there in July… Which will most likely be right at the peak of the second run… Be sure to check the bag limit on a daily basis… As it changes daily...It is based on a WEIR counter in the river… And they base the limit on how many fish are passing through that weir counter. When we were there the limit was pretty much five or six every day. As for fish, I did hook into a couple kings… And I would prefer not to do that again as it flat wore me out... lol... I didn't catch any char… We did catch Grayling… They were a lot of fun on a fly rod but kind of puny… Very pretty fish though… Seriously, once you hook into a couple of sockeye… It'll blow your mind… The strongest damn fish I've ever fight… It only weighs five or 6 pounds… LOL...But it'll spool you going upriver using 20 pound line...Make sure you ask some locals or a bait shop about "the sockeye flip "...That's the preferred method of most fisherman it's just a very stout fly with a split shot about 2 feet up the line… You never need to cast it… You're just fishing 5 feet in front of you in the river, flipping it upstream, and drifting it down stream...No snags… And you'll definitely know when you have a fish…


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I've never had a bucket list when it comes to fishing. Maybe I need one.


----------



## homerbell (Aug 7, 2007)

walleye willey said:


> Sounds like an awesome trip.i have taken the COVID test, it’s really not a big deal don’t worry about it


Sounds awesome


----------



## stevied (Aug 3, 2005)

Sounds awsome, i am returning to the great land as well at the end of july.my 3rd year in a row to visit my son who works in moose pass as a forester. No other place like it! I fish for sockeye salmon on the Russian river and fish for halibut also.best of luck and be safe.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

"Sounds like an awesome trip.i have taken the COVID test, it’s really not a big deal don’t worry about it"

I had the test yesterday morning, I was surprised that they just took a Q tip and swabbed the inside of both nostrils right at the opening and that was it. Based on everything I have heard from others, they stick a straw way up your nose almost to the point you are getting a labotomy. That was the easiest test I have taken, didn't even get out of my car.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

stevied said:


> Sounds awsome, i am returning to the great land as well at the end of july.my 3rd year in a row to visit my son who works in moose pass as a forester. No other place like it! I fish for sockeye salmon on the Russian river and fish for halibut also.best of luck and be safe.


Nice looking fish, you had a great outing for sure!


----------



## mreichart (Aug 24, 2017)

flyman01 said:


> Heading out on July 10th for an Alaskan off grid adventure with a long time fishing buddy. The two of us will be flying into Anchorage where we will take a twin prop ride to Iliamna; from Iliamna we will take a puddle jumper that drops us off at the Koktuli River. They provide us with a raft, mess kit, tent and a satellite phone and that is where the adventure begins. We have eight days to navigate down the river to our take out spot, fly fishing primarily for King Salmon but also Chinook, rainbows, steelhead and char. We will camp along the river banks where we will prepare our meals which will consist mostly of rice, mac-n-cheese or some other dry goods that we brought along with the main course being the catch of the day. We were told we will not see any other humans, just some caribou but mainly grizzly bear that are in search of the Salmon coming up the river to spawn. Been working hard as of late on my casting of a 9 weight spey rod with Skagit line and tying bugs for the trip, I am super stoked for this adventure next week. The only thing I am not excited about is the Covid test that I have to take 72 hours before we land in Anchorage, that is the first document they will be asking for as we deplane in order to enter the state.


----------



## mreichart (Aug 24, 2017)

Any updates or pics of your AK Tripp


----------



## mreichart (Aug 24, 2017)

Any updates or pics of your AK Tripp


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

flyman01 said:


> Heading out on July 10th for an Alaskan off grid adventure with a long time fishing buddy. The two of us will be flying into Anchorage where we will take a twin prop ride to Iliamna; from Iliamna we will take a puddle jumper that drops us off at the Koktuli River. They provide us with a raft, mess kit, tent and a satellite phone and that is where the adventure begins. We have eight days to navigate down the river to our take out spot, fly fishing primarily for King Salmon but also Chinook, rainbows, steelhead and char. We will camp along the river banks where we will prepare our meals which will consist mostly of rice, mac-n-cheese or some other dry goods that we brought along with the main course being the catch of the day. We were told we will not see any other humans, just some caribou but mainly grizzly bear that are in search of the Salmon coming up the river to spawn. Been working hard as of late on my casting of a 9 weight spey rod with Skagit line and tying bugs for the trip, I am super stoked for this adventure next week. The only thing I am not excited about is the Covid test that I have to take 72 hours before we land in Anchorage, that is the first document they will be asking for as we deplane in order to enter the state.


good luck and good fishing


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! Trip of a lifetime! Good luck, and stay away from them Grizz! I once read a story by John Gierach about an Alaskan fly fishing trip. He had a fish on when a Grizzly stepped out of the bush about 30 yards away, stood up in the river and stared at him. He broke the fish off and started slowly backing away. He said that a Grizzly's "personal space" extends in at least a 50 yard radius around it!.


lol talk about a mood killer


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

buckeyebowman said watch out for the bears just remember you don't have to outrun the bear you just have to out run your partner


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes an update:

The trip itself was perhaps one of the most mentally and physically challenging trips I have ever taken. To get to the river, we were dropped off via a puddle jumper that landed on a small lake about a mile from away from our put in. We had to hump 400lbs of gear, which we did in four round trips, we put in almost 8 miles before we ever got started down river! The Koktuli was a difficult river to navigate, full of switchbacks and downed timber for many miles. There were several times the downed timber was blocking the main braid, we had to portage the raft through 1" deep water on secondary braids to get back to the main flow which a couple of the times was about 1/4 of a mile.....not fun. 

The King Salmon had not started coming in from the Pacific so we saw only a few in the river which was very disappointing. We did however catch good amounts of Rainbow Trout and Artic Grayling of which we kept some for dinner each evening. We caught these on mouse patterns, some dry flies and streamers; the grayling are beautiful fish very iridescent.

We had to be on our toes at all times, massive Grizzly bears were everywhere in search of Salmon. We discovered that yelling, waving arms and whistling does not scare them away like the black bears in Tennessee. The first one we encountered as we were floating along we employed those tactics and it just made him mad, he looked at us and jumped into the river swimming directly toward our raft; a couple of shots over his head convinced him to leave us alone and he headed back toward the willows. Had another walk right up on us just after setting up camp, this time we just stood 3 feet apart and stared him down, he realized we were not afraid and he went into the river and swam around us. I have a video of this, I will try to attach with the photos.

The Garmin GPS that we purchased for the trip did not work worth a darn! I had saved some screenshots of the river on my phone with coordinates and points for us to be at the end of each day that I got off Google Earth. Problem was that the imagery was from 2009 so only a couple of the screenshots looked the same, the river had changed drastically over the years! When we thought we were at the take out spot, the GPS said we were 20 minutes away which one minute is just over a mile, we did not quite know what to do. We thought it had to be the spot and just after saying that, we heard a boat and from around the island came a Jon boat with 3 guys on it, the first humans we have seen in a week. We flagged them over, young man driving the boat was a fishing guide, we asked if he knew that the island we were on was the pick up point and he confirmed that it was, thank God! 

Even with all the struggles of weather, mosquitos, horse fly's and bears, it was the trip of a lifetime. The scenery and all the wilderness was untamed and pristine, it made for such a heck of an experience that I would encourage anyone to step out of their comfort zone and take a trip like this.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/100003905980376/videos/pcb.648435259139774/1799222953551220


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting your pics and sharing some stories. That trip looked amazing!


----------



## mreichart (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the update and great pics.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopp49 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wish I was in your shoes!


----------

